# Dell Chromebook 11 Not Turning On



## RSimpson (Sep 22, 2015)

Hey guys, first post!

So I got a brand new Dell Chromebook 11 about a month ago for college. I have a cushioned carrying case and it goes in my backpack with my notebooks and the occasional textbook I walk around campus with it, however I'm by no means rough or abusive towards it unless you count some expected every day wear and tear any laptop would be put through. So it came as a surprise last night as I was lying in bed watching youtube as I decided to reposition my laptop, the second I picked it up by the keyboard, the screen immediately turned black. I searched the internet and Dell's website for quick possible fixes (removing the battery, plugging it in, etc.). I have tried plugging it in, hard resetting, and the power button still does not do anything. The way the laptop is built I cannot reach the battery without opening it up completely (which voids my warranty) so I was hoping to see if I can't fix it or perhaps get some guidance towards getting it to turn on again. 

There are three things I have noticed since this happened. One is that the led that used to light up when it was plugged in no longer turns on when the charger is plugged in. Two is that whenever the computer is tilted, something is obviously loose inside and rolling around. I have no idea if this has always been in the laptop, but I have never noticed it before I inspected my laptop when it shut off. It is entirely possible and likely that this was preexisting. And the third and most indicative of what is wrong is that the area around the battery gets warm (not hot) even though the computer is not turned on or plugged in. 

I figured something inside might have gotten somewhere that allowed the circuits to get some static where it was not meant to have gotten shocked but this is my amateur diagnosis, any feedback or solutions would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Since the product is brand new, I'd contact Dell for a replacement of it. If you need it quickly for school, you may try to argue that this inconvenient time is affecting you and you would like next day shipping or something similar.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

best contact dell under warranty. One thing to note, it is never good to use laptops in bed unless you are using a laptop stand or something hard. Blankets and sheets will tend to form fit around the laptop covering vents causing it to overheat.


----------



## listerthis (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi Guys

First post here, My Chromebook had the very same symptoms as this.

a) plug in the charger, light on the charging cable no issues, light on the chromebook was dark. So it was not taking a charge from an obviously working charging cable. and it would not power up or turn on through refresh key and power button.

b) shaking the chromebook ever so slightly resulted in something small shaking around inside like a small piece of plastic moving around.

So with the chromebook 4 weeks outside warranty decided to open it.

Turned it over and 1 of the hinge screws was missing, i assume it backed itself out as this has never been dropped it has been very much cared for. but screw was gone none the less.

Opened all other screws on the back and slowly prised the housing apart just using fingers around the edges. go the rear off. 

Shook it again and sure enough a small black screw was loose inside, again must have backed itself out. Could not for the life of me find out where from none of the holes were missing a screw. so i can only assume it was from the other side of the board which appears to be plastic welded to the keyboard in places so decided to leave that.

Anyway back on track, my goal of opening this was to remove the battery as to reset the flash or any residual power to boot so i removed 3 screws from the battery and disconnected the battery cable from the board (screws were unecessary but i wanted to see if i could locate missing screw hole under battery.

Anyway left battery off for 10 minutes, reconnected and plugged back in charger, charging light came on immediately. Sorted!!

put some new thread lock on all the screws and tightened them back up.


Its working perfectly now and im typing this post on it.



Best of luck anyone with same troubles its a boot / power issue.


----------

